# Help on Trinity???



## DMcFadden (Jul 15, 2008)

One of my sons has a brother-in-law who got burned badly in a ministry position (not his fault; displaced anger against sr. pastor directed at youth pastor). Since then, my son's brother-in-law has been dabbling in some very heterodox stuff. His latest fascination involves his view of the Trinity. He was a bib-theo major in a dispensational college and is quite bright (Greek, etc.). Here is a piece from an e-mail the man's father sent to me today:



> Have you heard of or read *The Doctrine of the Trinity: Christianity’s Self-inflicted Wound*, by Anthony Buzzard and Charles Hunting, published by International Scholars Publications?



I am looking for a helpful book on the Trinity from an orthodox perspective that might counter the junk this fellow is reading. The young man has promised his pastor dad that he will read anything the pastor wants him to read as long as the pastor will read a book representing his perspective.

OK, bibliofiles . . . here is your chance to shine. If you were going to suggest one book that would deal with the errors of Buzzard and Hunting, what would it be???

Thanks!


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jul 15, 2008)

Bob Letham's the holy trinity. It is massive, not one that you can pick up and read in a matter of days. But a claymore of truth in the trinitarian debate. 

If you want something else... anything by Bruce Ware on the trinity or theology proper is amazing.


----------



## Kim G (Jul 15, 2008)

Robert Letham's _The Holy Trinity: In Scripture, History, Theology and Worship_ is an incredible book. I was only half through before having to take it back to the library, but I plan to check it out again and finish it.

HIGHLY recommended.

He deals with the Trinity in the OT, NT, early church, heresies that have been refuted, and how viewing the Trinity rightly affects worship, prayer, etc.


----------



## danmpem (Jul 15, 2008)

Is there a book that summarizes the battles and struggles Tertullian fought over the Trinity? I mean, besides Warfield...


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm going to need one of these books, my SEVEN year old was interrogating me on the Trinity and One God puzzle last night. She was relentless, I was starting to sweat.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Jul 16, 2008)

I would recommend Rushdoony's Foundations of Social Order - after reading this I discovered that while I was raised to use the term 'Trinity,' my prior Baptist upbringing was more of a modalism than Trinitarianism. This book really helped me, and since it is an expose on the early creeds it will immerse him in a fully orbed presentation of Reformed thought.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't remember the exact title, but Robert Morey has a good book which marshalls all the biblical evidence for the Trinity: (1) Scriptures depicting the one God; (2) Scriptures showing that each Person is God.

By the way, in the New Testament, there are more than 300 places where any two Persons of the Trinity are depicted within the space of a verse or two - in the same context, in other words. This includes those several places where all three Persons are seen together within two or three verses of the same context.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 16, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Is there a book that summarizes the battles and struggles Tertullian fought over the Trinity? I mean, besides Warfield...



I would recommend Cunningham's _Historical Theology_. Most of the first volume does exactly that.


----------

